# Pompano



## kooljay (May 29, 2009)

Hit Pensacola beach this morning. The current was strong, sea weed was In the surf, but sand fleas were plentiful. Ended up with a single pompano for dinner. Stayed until about 9:30am, started at 6:45am. May go for reds tonight.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Was there any june grass or just seaweed? And congrats on the pomp!


----------



## kooljay (May 29, 2009)

*Reply*

I guess I call all of it seaweed, it was the green algae looking stuff, just enough to get on the line and affect the pole.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

June grass. I was out there as well.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a bad feeling that the June grass is going to be bad again this year.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

The grass was bad last night also, The family an I hit the pier again for the fun, An th eson pulls a Mackerel, the wife pulled a whiting, an yes gentlemen I didnt catch ant again, But cool deal J, Remember ole Carver an leave me a Red or 2, for the family is giggling at me this year... But Good Luck an be safe , ole Carver


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

If u want to keep sand fleas & cocinas around u better hope they dont renourish our beaches again. It Kills them. But it does so much for our High Rises & tourist sand. Nice color too ! Kinda brown. Like gulf shores. Go east or west of renourishment, White sand. SRIA IS CROOKED. Cares nothing for what the beach has always been. Only cares about highrises & Tourist. Oh, & taxing all bch owners of restuarants, bars , Etc. Bch Mafia!:thumbdown: Why do you think no regular resurants are out there?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry KingCrab- I leave politics out of this forum.
Thanks KoolJay and JD762: I have been wondering how bad the junegrass is going to be this year. I agree it is going to b e a bad year. I mostly shark fish and I assume I will be in the bay/sound all summer.


----------

